# War jemand von euch auf dem Linux-Tag in Berlin?

## ChrisJumper

Hallo,

ich habe den Linux-Tag dieses Jahr wohl doch verpasst, obwohl ich eigentlich mal wieder hin wollte. Gerade weil er heute endet und ich von den News bis eben kaum etwas mitbekommen habe, wollte ich einfach mal fragen ob ihr da wart und ob es einen Gentoo-Stand gab?

Grüße

Chris

----------

## ScytheMan

Ich war da.

Gentoo war auch vor Ort. 

Hab den Gentoo Stand ein paar mal besucht und bin nun Besitzer eines Shirts und eines Button (der erste hatte leider nen Folienoverflow, Compilefehler)  (btw. Gentoo Notebooksticker hatten sie am Ausgang beim Merch, yes.).  :Wink: 

Was willst denn genau wissen?

So mein Fazit von meinem ersten LinuxTag:

hätte es voller erwartet, (war nur Fr. und Sa. da), kam mir recht leer vor bis auf die Keynotes.

HackerContest war ziemlich interessant und unterhaltsam.

Der Vortrag zu MariaDB bleibt mal unkommentiert von mir (war noch jemand drin? Mir taten vom Grinsen die Wangen weh.).

Leider irgendwie viele Vorträge verpasst, weil ich immer zu spät von zu Hause los bin.

Auf einem Vortrag von der MiniDebConf gewesen und mich einfach nur gefreut Gentoo zu nutzen  (gehts nur mir so, oder wird man verwöhnt wenn man Gentoo benutzt?). 

Leider bleibt mir nix anderes übrig als mich mal mit Debian zu beschäftigen, von daher keine verschwendete Zeit gewesen.

Die Kernel Vorträge am letzten Tag waren auch ziemlich gut.  :Smile: 

Joa alles in allem: ziemlich nette Atmosphäre, viele Dinge gelernt, Spaß gehabt, das einzige was mir gefehlt hat, war nen Vortrag zu Gentoo.  :Razz: 

----------

## cryptosteve

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> bin nun Besitzer eines Shirts und eines Button (der erste hatte leider nen Folienoverflow, Compilefehler)  (btw. Gentoo Notebooksticker hatten sie am Ausgang beim Merch, yes.).  

 

Schick, schick, schick ...  :Smile: 

----------

## kriz

ging es nur mir so oder hatten auch andere immer nen dummen Spruch auf den Lippen wenn man am Microsoft-Stand vorbei kam?

----------

## Max Steel

Microsoft auf nem Linux-Tag xD Was machen die denn da?

Achso... auf dem Linux-Tag selbst war ich leider nicht.

----------

## ScytheMan

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Microsoft auf nem Linux-Tag xD Was machen die denn da?
> 
> Achso... auf dem Linux-Tag selbst war ich leider nicht.

 

Nach der Keynote zu Microsoft and Open Source fragen zum Internet Explorer beantworten müssen  :Wink: 

----------

## manuels

Hmm, war wirklich ein bisschen leer.

Hat sich aber gelohnt: Sehr viele gute Vorträge!

Qts QML hat mir gefallen und der Vortrag zu Performance Events Mechanism war auch ziemlich gut.

Mozillas kleine Jackpack Einführung hat sich ebenfalls gelohnt.

Und es war ganz lustig zu sehen, dass Mark Shuttleworths ein paar Rechtfertigungsprobleme hatte, warum er UbuntuOne nicht veröffentlicht. (<- der Satz ist nicht wirklich korrekt aufgebaut, aber ihr wisst was ich sagen will   :Laughing:  )

Nachtrag:

Was die Jungs mit KDevelop 4 gemacht haben, war auch sehr lustig: das Ding verseht was man coded und fügt z.B. automatisch #includes hinzu.

Ach ja, Ivanka Majic von Ubuntu hatte mit Ihrem extrem guten Usability-Vortrag auch recht!

----------

## disi

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   Microsoft auf nem Linux-Tag xD Was machen die denn da?
> 
> Achso... auf dem Linux-Tag selbst war ich leider nicht. 
> 
> Nach der Keynote zu Microsoft and Open Source fragen zum Internet Explorer beantworten müssen 

 

Aber die Fragen waren irgendwie mager...

Alle technischen Fragen, da meinte er schick mir eine E-Mail und ich werde sie an unseren Top Developer weiterleiten. Wie, "warum unterstuetzt IE8 diesen speziellen html5 tag nicht?"

Der Rest der Fragen war so wie "warum schreibt Microsoft keine Treiber fuer Linux?", wo er dann antwortete es wuerde sich finanziell nicht lohnen. Was ja auch nicht anders zu erwarten war... immerhin handelt es sich um ein Konkurrenzprodukt. Desweiteren spielte er dann immer auf die Community an, die doch die Treiber schreiben muessten und nicht die Microsoft Entwickler.

Was ich mir auch angeguckt hatte war die Keynote zum kernel und da kamen am Ende kaum Fragen. Ich selbst haette mal gerne gewusst wie man btrfs offiziell ausspricht (er sagte glaube ButterFS) und ob es sich mittlerweile (2.6.34) lohnt es auf SSD einzusetzen. Dann hatte ich mir ueberlegt, das einfach spaeter zu googlen  :Razz: 

Battle of the Distributions mit Gentoo, Debian, Ubuntu, OpenSUSE und Mandriva. Da ging es darum wie man .deb Pakete in Debian installiert, dann ganz kurz Portage, dann wieder wie man .deb Pakete in Ubuntu installiert, dann wie man .rpm Pakete in OpenSUSE installiert und am Ende, wie man .rpm Pakete in Mandriva installiert (wobei natuerlich alle ihre eigenen Paketmanager haben).

----------

## ScytheMan

 *disi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was ich mir auch angeguckt hatte war die Keynote zum kernel und da kamen am Ende kaum Fragen. Ich selbst haette mal gerne gewusst wie man btrfs offiziell ausspricht (er sagte glaube ButterFS) und ob es sich mittlerweile (2.6.34) lohnt es auf SSD einzusetzen. Dann hatte ich mir ueberlegt, das einfach spaeter zu googlen 
> 
> 

 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Btrfs Wiki sagt ButterFS.  :Smile: 

 *disi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Battle of the Distributions mit Gentoo, Debian, Ubuntu, OpenSUSE und Mandriva. Da ging es darum wie man .deb Pakete in Debian installiert, dann ganz kurz Portage, dann wieder wie man .deb Pakete in Ubuntu installiert, dann wie man .rpm Pakete in OpenSUSE installiert und am Ende, wie man .rpm Pakete in Mandriva installiert (wobei natuerlich alle ihre eigenen Paketmanager haben).

 

Hm das hab ich verpasst, wie wars? Dachte das war eher an Anfänger gerichtet, die nicht wissen welche Distri sie wollen?

edit: hier ein bericht von golem: http://www.golem.de/1006/75767.html

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe den Linux-Tag dieses Jahr wohl doch verpasst, obwohl ich eigentlich mal wieder hin wollte. Gerade weil er heute endet und ich von den News bis eben kaum etwas mitbekommen habe, wollte ich einfach mal fragen ob ihr da wart und ob es einen Gentoo-Stand gab?
> 
> Grüße
> ...

 

Moin.

Ich war Donnerstag bis Samstag da und habe bei der Betreuung des Gentoostandes mitgeholfen. Eigentlich hätte ich mal mehr Leute nach ihren Forennicks ausfragen sollen  :Very Happy: 

Hat eigentlich jemand Fotos vom Linuxtag (bzw. dem Gentoostand) gemacht und diese vielleicht irgendwo online gestellt?

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ich hatte leider keine Zeit.  :Sad:  *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> Auf einem Vortrag von der MiniDebConf gewesen und mich einfach nur gefreut Gentoo zu nutzen  (gehts nur mir so, oder wird man verwöhnt wenn man Gentoo benutzt?).

 Ja, wird man. Ich habe die helle Freude hier in der Firma einiges an administrativer Arbeit mit Debian verrichten zu "dürfen" (Hauptsächlich Oracle 10/11 am Laufen zu halten) und wann immer ich irgendetwas mit den Servern anstellen muss schwirrt mir bei jedem Handgriff im Kopf rum wie viel unglaublich einfacher das wäre, wenn unser CTO auf mich hören und auf Gentoo wechseln würde.  :Sad: 

----------

## Max Steel

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Ich hatte leider keine Zeit.  *ScytheMan wrote:*   Auf einem Vortrag von der MiniDebConf gewesen und mich einfach nur gefreut Gentoo zu nutzen  (gehts nur mir so, oder wird man verwöhnt wenn man Gentoo benutzt?). Ja, wird man. Ich habe die helle Freude hier in der Firma einiges an administrativer Arbeit mit Debian verrichten zu "dürfen" (Hauptsächlich Oracle 10/11 am Laufen zu halten) und wann immer ich irgendetwas mit den Servern anstellen muss schwirrt mir bei jedem Handgriff im Kopf rum wie viel unglaublich einfacher das wäre, wenn unser CTO auf mich hören und auf Gentoo wechseln würde. 

 

Machs doch einfach  :Wink: 

Wenn der so gut ist wie du es denkst... Wird der eh nichts merken  :Razz: 

----------

## manuels

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edit: hier ein bericht von golem: http://www.golem.de/1006/75767.html

 Mist, das WePad ist mir entgangen.

Und was die FFMpeg-, Mplayer- und VLC-Stände betrifft: War ja ganz nett, dass die da waren, aber hatte jemand von euch eine Frage an die?

----------

## manuels

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> Der Vortrag zu MariaDB bleibt mal unkommentiert von mir (war noch jemand drin? Mir taten vom Grinsen die Wangen weh.).

 Hmm, da war ich leider nicht. Vielleicht doch mal die Nachfrage nach einem Kommentar/einer Zusammenfassung(?)

Seltsam fand ich auch, dass die Nachfrage bei Mark Shuttleworth warum denn die Window-Buttons von Rechts nach Links verschoben wurden, mehr Applaus bekam als die Frage wann UbuntuOne endlich geGPLed wird.

----------

## ScytheMan

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *ScytheMan wrote:*   Der Vortrag zu MariaDB bleibt mal unkommentiert von mir (war noch jemand drin? Mir taten vom Grinsen die Wangen weh.). Hmm, da war ich leider nicht. Vielleicht doch mal die Nachfrage nach einem Kommentar/einer Zusammenfassung(?)

 

Der Redner ist kurzfristig eingesprungen und hat quasi Powerpointkaraoke mit den (zu seiner Entschuldigung, nicht gut designten) Folien seines Chefs gespielt.

----------

## manuels

Achso, nicht so sinnvoll.

----------

